# HR23/700 Episodes getting cancelled



## edenkers (Dec 17, 2007)

I recently started having an issues on my DVR with series that I have scheduled to record.

This may be a just a coincidence but the problem seems to have started after the last software update of my DVR which took place on 5/19/2011.

I went to watch one of my shows called "Flashpoint" only to discover that it was not recorded. I wanted to find out what happened so I started looking at my history.

What I found was the show, which was scheduled to record on Fri 5/20 at 7:00 pm was showing "Canceled" with the message...

"This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings in the Guide. (13)"

I was thinking to myself, I never set any "show type" in my Guide, what are they talking about?  This really doesn't make sense, so I called customer service and they had no idea either and told me that they would escalate the problem. :nono2:

I'm creating this post because it has happened again with another one of my favorite shows, "House". This time, there were two episodes that were canceled.  They were scheduled for Mon 5/30 at 7:00 pm and Mon 5/30 at 8:00 pm.

Again, I called customer service and they had no explaination.

Is anyone else having the same problem or is it just me? Anyone have any idea what is causing this to happen?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

The episodes you mentioned were repeats. Is your series link set for only first run episodes?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

and even if you are set for repeats, they won't record if they are "duplicates", that is episodes that have been recorded in the last 28 days (even if you have deleted them from the disk)


----------



## ljensen (Jun 5, 2011)

I am having this exact same problem. It is not definitely not because of having it set for "first run only" or else he would have had this problem before the update. I am having this problem with flashpoint as well, along with a few other shows which I have only noticed from looking through the guide and seeing that I'm missing my shows.

I am getting the same error message edenkers got.

The season passes I originally created were set to record first runs only, but after noticing this problem I changed them to "both" and it is still not recording any of them.

The shows are not appearing in the to-do list, but they are in the history as "cancelled", and they do appear in the upcoming episodes option of the season pass (although none have a record symbol next to them).

I have no idea how to fix this, and am just manually putting in shows now. Does anybody else have an idea?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

ljensen said:


> ... The season passes I originally created were set to record first runs only, but after noticing this problem I changed them to "both" and it is still not recording any of them.
> 
> The shows are not appearing in the to-do list, but they are in the history as "cancelled", and they do appear in the upcoming episodes option of the season pass (although none have a record symbol next to them).
> 
> I have no idea how to fix this, and am just manually putting in shows now. Does anybody else have an idea?


If I were having this problem, I'd first try deleting the series link and re-entering it. Might not hurt to move it up in the priority list too.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Flashpoint hasnt recorded on any of my dvrs since 5/13, I assumed it was because they were showing re-runs due to Stanley Cup or something like that...has anyone confirmed whether they were re-runs or not, or just bad guide data? If they were re-runs, then great, the DVR did exactly what it was supposed to do, if the guide data was bad, then it can go back to the network, or possibly Tribune, or even bad guide data in the stream from D*. If its any of the 3 I mentioned, its not a dvr problem at all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Flashpoint hasnt recorded on any of my dvrs since 5/13, I assumed it was because they were showing re-runs due to Stanley Cup or something like that...has anyone confirmed whether they were re-runs or not, or just bad guide data? If they were re-runs, then great, the DVR did exactly what it was supposed to do, if the guide data was bad, then it can go back to the network, or possibly Tribune, or even bad guide data in the stream from D*. If its any of the 3 I mentioned, its not a dvr problem at all.


I've checked the recent shows and they've had "first aired" dates showing they were re-runs, which this coming week's is also, "BUT" I think CBS is screwing around with these dates.
"First aired" for us is different than first aired for Canada, from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flashpoint_(TV_series)


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I looked in the history on my units and see the exact same message that was posted above as well..several with didnt match the show type, also one that said programming update, but I found that for a bunch of shows in the last 2 weeks, including Lie To Me on FOX from Friday night....me thinks there is a guide data issue causing these cancelled recordings. The upcoming Flashpoint episode shows OAD of Feb of this year, so it is listed as a old episode as well, but it appears like it will be new according to CBS website. Since CBS keeps stopping then restarting shows, could CBS be the ones with the bad guide data they are supplying to Tribune? Wouldnt be the 1st time a network drops the ball on shows it keeps putting on hiatus, then bringing it back, and having air dates that are completely wrong causing havoc for dvr'ers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> I looked in the history on my units and see the exact same message that was posted above as well..several with didnt match the show type, also one that said programming update, but I found that for a bunch of shows in the last 2 weeks, including Lie To Me on FOX from Friday night....me thinks there is a guide data issue causing these cancelled recordings. The upcoming Flashpoint episode shows OAD of Feb of this year, so it is listed as a old episode as well, but it appears like it will be new according to CBS website. Since CBS keeps stopping then restarting shows, could CBS be the ones with the bad guide data they are supplying to Tribune? Wouldnt be the 1st time a network drops the ball on shows it keeps putting on hiatus, then bringing it back, and having air dates that are completely wrong causing havoc for dvr'ers.


Lie to Me is over [canceled] so all you'll be seeing are re-runs.
Now CBS does seem to have "hosed" the airing dates for Flashpoint.
Shows/series on the 101 channel have been "hosed" too. DirecTV first starts with the aired dates that they're on the 101, but later changes them to when they were first aired on the original channel.
This has caught me out before.
For anyone wanting Flashpoint, I'd suggest changing your SL to both, as I'm about to do.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I know Lie to Me was cancelled, but I thought they might have left some unaired episodes they were burning off if they pulled it before airing all the eps.


----------



## edenkers (Dec 17, 2007)

gpg said:


> The episodes you mentioned were repeats. Is your series link set for only first run episodes?


I only create series with First Run as the option.  I never allow repeats. :nono:

I can sort of live with a show being cancelled as long as I catch it before I am unable to watch it on the web. 

What really gets me is the message itself. :nono2: "This episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings in the Guide. (13)"

Where in the world do I create/set/adjust the "show type settings in the Guide"? 

If these shows were canceled because of a program guide change or foul up by the network, then why not Display that in the message.

Also, why can't any of the customer support people look up this message and tell me exactly what it means.

I mean some programmer had to write the code that displayes that message. There had to be logic (or lack there of) behind when to display that message on the screen. Just tell me what is the criteria that causes this message to be displayed so that I can understand it better.

Jeez :uglyhamme

Oh yeah, and get this, the customer service rep wanted me to reset my receiver and I don't mean the RBR, but a full hard disk wipe type of reset. How crazy is that? Of course I told her that wouldn't happen.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

"edenkers" said:


> I only create series with First Run as the option.  I never allow repeats. :nono:
> 
> I can sort of live with a show being cancelled as long as I catch it before I am unable to watch it on the web.
> 
> ...


I agree that this is a poorly worded error message. The only time I have seen this message is when the series link is set to first run, and the show is a re-run. (Or at least the guide data shows it is a re-run.)


----------

